# More Audi A3 PR Photos Added to Geneva 2012 Gallery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In case you missed it we ran all of the Audi PR text materials earlier this evening right as the car was launched. We've finally had a chance to get back to the hotel room here in Geneva and format/upload all of the other remaining release photography. Below is a link to both the press release and the photo gallery. Enjoy.

* Audi A3 Press Release *

* Audi A3 Photo Gallery *


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> In case you missed it we ran all of the Audi PR text materials earlier this evening right as the car was launched. We've finally had a chance to get back to the hotel room here in Geneva and format/upload all of the other remaining release photography. Below is a link to both the press release and the photo gallery. Enjoy.
> 
> * Audi A3 Press Release *
> 
> * Audi A3 Photo Gallery *


I just read the press release. I realize that it's for European consumption, but unless I missed something, the A3 will only be offered with 1.4L and 1.8L gas motors. Does Audi really expect to sell a lot of these things in the US with a smaller motor that's got a 50hp handicap to anyhting else in the class? Even a friggin GTI has more guts at 2/3 the cost. 

This thing better show up with the GTI 20R's motor in the A3 (not the S3) if they expect to make any headway.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Safe Sex*










The debut is a let-down...sort of like safe sex in that Audi took the feeling out of the car's design. It's been de-buffed and rounded and toned down from the concept in incremental ways to the point that it resembles the current A3 more than the Concept from which it's based. 
I know that this is the 3-door, not the sedan but my God the Concept was drop-dead perfect. Why, when they had a perfect template did they screw with it? 
One big tip off is in the press release that seems to go on and on about the interior and electronic goodies. Sorry- I'm not buying an i-Pad on 4 wheels. I want cutting edge exterior design with an engine that isn't an anemic gas saver- without busting the bank.
Audi had (yeah-past tense) a chance to absolutely own this segment. Now it's just another version of Audi's bland look alike design plan.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brookside said:


> The debut is a let-down...sort of like safe sex in that Audi took the feeling out of the car's design. It's been de-buffed and rounded and toned down from the concept in incremental ways to the point that it resembles the current A3 more than the Concept from which it's based.


In reality, that's how Audi has played most of its new model introductions: safe. 

I agree that the A3 concept had a bit more edginess in the design, but I think that what we have here is a pretty faithful interpretation in production form. Its like the Audi Sportback concept compared to the production A7 - it lost a bit of the aggressiveness but stayed very true to the concept.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Which thread? This one, or over at A3/8P?

First reactions: we'll have to wait to judge. In the USA we'll get the sedan first, and it's hard to say what will have changed from the Concept, engines especially. 

Would be interesting if they went with the 1.8T. I've heard that VW plans to replace the current 2.5/5 with a 1.8T as their base engine. That would make it easy for Audi to do the same, and get a good boost in gas mileage. But if they really did that, they'd have to bring a higher-output engine too. So in a way, I'm hoping they go this route. Otherwise, a lower-HP 2.0T would likely be all we ever saw.

I like the side ridge actually - it's a little cleaner than the Nike whoosh we've seen lately from others. I like the butt too, though the lights are a little weird in the dark, the overall look is very clean.

I'm surprised it looks so much like basic 8P dimensions. In a way that's great, because I think my '07 won't quickly seem outdated (the upside of the slow model turnover). So they're gradually evolving the A3 design, and that's cool. Still there were some stunning concept designs that looked better, if more radical. So yeah, a bit conservative Audi.

Is there a difference between our current MacPherson strut in the front from the new one? They call it MacPherson/wishbone.

Regarding the electronics, all I can say is go for it. Pick a tech and throw everything you have at it. Thumbs up to Audi. Apologies to traditionalists, but these days saying bah-humbug to in-car electronics is like saying you like your landline telephone and answering machine. It should never replace vehicle dynamics, but modern electronics is a must-have, and it'll be interesting to see how the next generation of car-computers shake out.

I think this MQB A3 will be a crazy transition platform. Usually we get an engine, maybe two, and a couple facelifts. But this generation A3 may see TFSI, TDI, hybrid and full electric versions.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Not sure why people aren't stoked on this more. The car looks amazing and I see huge potential. I really hope that the USA will get a hatch version. 2 door or 4 door either way. Would be neat if we could get the 2.5l 5 cyl. Turbo but I doubt it will ever happen. 

The sedan version is lame IMHO. Go buy a Jetta...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

KnockKnock said:


> Regarding the electronics, all I can say is go for it. Pick a tech and throw everything you have at it. Thumbs up to Audi. Apologies to traditionalists, but these days saying bah-humbug to in-car electronics is like saying you like your landline telephone and answering machine. It should never replace vehicle dynamics, but modern electronics is a must-have, and it'll be interesting to see how the next generation of car-computers shake out.


I have to agree with this statement: purists can complain all they want about cars becoming overly electronic, but it is what it is and if it helps Audi to sell more A3s and bring a more diverse drivetrain lineup to the US market then I'm all for it.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

KnockKnock said:


> Which thread? This one, or over at A3/8P?
> 
> First reactions: we'll have to wait to judge. In the USA we'll get the sedan first, and it's hard to say what will have changed from the Concept, engines especially.
> 
> ...


I think it would be odd to have the VW GLI at a lower price, with a more powerful engine than the A3. Don't think this would be a good move in this market.

I have no problem with electronics being top of the line just don't want the price to go up signficantly to get them and at the same time it is really far down the list of things I care about in my next car.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

djdub said:


> *Not sure why people aren't stoked on this more.* The car looks amazing and I see huge potential. *I really hope that the USA will get a hatch version.* 2 door or 4 door either way. Would be neat if we could get the 2.5l 5 cyl. Turbo but I doubt it will ever happen.
> 
> *The sedan version is lame IMHO.* Go buy a Jetta...


We're not getting the hatch in the US... at all. That's why people here are not that excited.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I thought this was surprising - 

http://wot.motortrend.com/2012-geneva-audi-a3-sedan-coming-to-u-s-in-2014-176551.html

_The U.S. market will see the Audi A3 sedan in 2014, perhaps as a 2015 model. Variants will follow, and an Audi spokesperson indicated that any high performance versions, such as an S or RS model, would likely be based on the sedan._

Two more years of the current car? Seems like a long time from show to showroom.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> I thought this was surprising -
> 
> http://wot.motortrend.com/2012-geneva-audi-a3-sedan-coming-to-u-s-in-2014-176551.html
> 
> ...


I really hope that's Motortrend talking out of its rear end on that one because that's one heck of a long time to wait - unless they *will* bring the Sportback stateside as a stop-gap and introduce some significant enhancements to the sedan at launch time in 2014. 

Either way, though, that's a big gap.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

I dunno ... I think it looks pretty awesome. You can see some of the detail in the overhead shots. Too bad it won't come to North America.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Inside Line has a quote from an Audi spokesperson that says we get it for the 2014 *Model Year*, which is _in line _with what we've been hearing here (2013 calendar year as a 2014 model). 


> In response to a query from Inside Line regarding the U.S. introduction of the new A3, an Audi of America spokesperson replied, "It's looking like 2014."


http://www.insideline.com/audi/a3/2014/new-audi-a3-wont-arrive-in-us-until-2014-model-year.html

It will be nice if we get some kind of confirmation by the time of the NY show in April.

-Dennis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> I really hope that's Motortrend talking out of its rear end on that one because that's one heck of a long time to wait - unless they *will* bring the Sportback stateside as a stop-gap and introduce some significant enhancements to the sedan at launch time in 2014.
> 
> Either way, though, that's a big gap.


That came out of a roundtable interview with had with Peter Schwarzenbauer and Johan de Nysschen. Ed Loh was part of the roundtable as was I.

Schwarzenbauer was the one who threw out the 2014 year. Though he did not confirm whether he meant model year or calendar year I suspect he meant calendar year. I'll try to verify this though.

I have a little more intel on all of this from some private conversations I had with executives. Will post that as a story as soon as I get back. I'm flying home today so look for it Friday morning.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

New York Times information - 

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/201...-a3-a-redesign-nearly-10-years-in-the-making/

_The two-door hatchback shown here is not expected to come to the United States. *Instead, Audi would ship a sedan version to America in 2014 as a 2015 model.* A four-door hatchback, the only body style currently offered in the United States, was not shown here, but was expected to have its debut this year. Again, however, it would not be sold in America. *That’s right: No more A3 hatch in the United States.*_

My current car has too many miles and age for me to wait two more years. Hopefully they are wrong or I will be looking somewhere else. Since the car show car was at Geneva last year, seems like waiting three years for the production version would be excessive.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> That came out of a roundtable interview with had with Peter Schwarzenbauer and Johan de Nysschen. Ed Loh was part of the roundtable as was I.
> 
> Schwarzenbauer was the one who threw out the 2014 year. Though he did not confirm whether he meant model year or calendar year I suspect he meant calendar year. I'll try to verify this though.
> 
> I have a little more intel on all of this from some private conversations I had with executives. Will post that as a story as soon as I get back. I'm flying home today so look for it Friday morning.


Thanks George, looking forward to reading that. Holding off until calendar year 2014 until we get a new model might be tough and I suspect Audi of America feels similarly. I would have to imagine if CY2014 is the case it means we go A3-less for at least one year.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

While we wait for more info from George, here's a story that was linked on Autoblog that came from  The Detroit Bureau:



> Audi Unveils New A3 Wagon – But US Version Still Under Wraps
> Sedan, not wagon, for America, but US will share etron plug-in.
> 
> by Paul A. Eisenstein on Mar.07, 2012
> ...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Thanks for posting that. Assuming what they say is true...yikes, that's a really painful wait.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> Thanks for posting that. Assuming what they say is true...yikes, that's a really painful wait.


yes, Americans don't want wagons or hatches, which is exactly why BMW cranks out Mini's at record pace and get massive percentange increases in year over year sales. That's a good call there, Audi. 

Does anyone else find it intersting that the US A3 "won't share a single body panel" with the European A3? that must be expensive. I bet they'd have to have a dedicated plant to do that. It should probably be something relatively local to save on shipping costs, and ideally easy to set up for MQB chassis cars..... 

$5 says they're going to build it in Puebla, Mexico right next to those horrible little Jettas that fall apart before you get them off the lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

FractureCritical said:


> yes, Americans don't want wagons or hatches, which is exactly why BMW cranks out Mini's at record pace and get massive percentange increases in year over year sales. That's a good call there, Audi.
> 
> Does anyone else find it intersting that the US A3 "won't share a single body panel" with the European A3? that must be expensive. I bet they'd have to have a dedicated plant to do that. It should probably be something relatively local to save on shipping costs, and ideally easy to set up for MQB chassis cars.....
> 
> $5 says they're going to build it in Puebla, Mexico right next to those horrible little Jettas that fall apart before you get them off the lot.


I'm not so sure it is that hatchbacks don't sell so much that it IS that sedans sell so much more.

Factory is interesting. I still think Chattanooga is possible but Mexico is also an option. Mexico has had its issues but one issue it doesn't have is exportability. As I understand it there are tariff issues exporting from the US into some markets and it's why the middle east Passats (same as USA design) comes from China where it's also built.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not so sure it is that hatchbacks don't sell so much that it IS that sedans sell so much more.
> 
> Factory is interesting. I still think Chattanooga is possible but Mexico is also an option. Mexico has had its issues but one issue it doesn't have is exportability. As I understand it there are tariff issues exporting from the US into some markets and it's why the middle east Passats (same as USA design) comes from China where it's also built.


I would like to see a US factory, although the Chatanooga factory just had some dismal ratings for passat quality derived from TrueDelta numbers. (something like 147 warranty issues for every 100 cars produced) I think a mexican built luxury car will be a hard sell on the US public.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have a little more intel on all of this from some private conversations I had with executives. Will post that as a story as soon as I get back. I'm flying home today so look for it Friday morning.


Did I miss this or are you still trying to get over jet lag?


----------



## 72guy (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have a little more intel on all of this from some private conversations I had with executives. Will post that as a story as soon as I get back. I'm flying home today so look for it Friday morning.


George,
Any more to the story?

I'm replacing a MINI S with an A3 hatch. I thought
No 2013 A3 for the US. So, how long do I have to place an order for a 2012 A3? Seems the dealers I talk to can't give me a straight answer. 21 A3's inbound to the US today. 20 already sold. I called on the remaining unsold unit this morning. SOLD.

The comment about there being no market for wagons in the US. I think that's a fair assessment. I don't want a wagon either. I want a refined, sporty, performance, hatchback. Apples and oranges comparison in my mind. I'm hoping Audi changes their mind, but I imagine that boat has already sailed.

So, again. How long, if at all, do I have to place a new car order for an old car in 2012?

Regards

edit:
Just got off the phone with my dealer. FWIW
You can still order the 2012 A3 for June delivery.
There will be a short 2013 A3 production run in Sept/Oct for a Nov/Dec delivery. Order for the 2013 needs to be placed in July.


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

Another solid effort by Audi. The exterior is playing it a little safe, but the interior is fantastic. I think the sweet spot in Europe will be the cyclinder deactivation 140hp manual. If Audi actually hires some decent suspension/steering people, the RS3 will be storming.


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*No Hatch = No Sale For Me*

I own a 2007 A3 S-Line in blue. There is no way I will be buying a sedan over a hatchback. I had a sedan once and its impractical for the way I live. As nice as the A3 sedan concept car is I have 0 desire for a sedan. 

I will just go buy a GTI...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

While I'd prefer the wagon, the sedan is not a deal breaker for me in the slightest. What would be a deal breaker is having to wait until calendar year 2014 to buy one, along with the inability to spec a manual transmission. 

Ideally I'm hoping we get a manual+quattro configuration. Frankly, I can do without a lot of the electronic gadgetry (lane monitoring, Drive Select, etc.), just give me a decently power bumped 2.0T quattro (220hp perhaps?) and I'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Just thinking out loud here... I'm in the '06/'07 boat too. GF has a 2001 Beetle. Was thinking about replacing it with the A3 Sedan in 2013. Helps that we have 2 cars, so my A3 would become the hauler.

Now I'm toying with the idea of getting a 2012/13 TDI for her (A3 or Golf), and maybe in 3 yrs replacing the A3 with the sedan. I haven't read that the TDI will change much in the MQB generation.

I think I'll always want a wagon or HB or something to help on those IKEA runs. But I've also always loved that original A4. I'm a product of my culture - think the sedan looks classy.


----------



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> While I'd prefer the wagon, the sedan is not a deal breaker for me in the slightest. What would be a deal breaker is having to wait until calendar year 2014 to buy one, along with the inability to spec a manual transmission.
> 
> Ideally I'm hoping we get a manual+quattro configuration. Frankly, I can do without a lot of the electronic gadgetry (lane monitoring, Drive Select, etc.), just give me a decently power bumped 2.0T quattro (220hp perhaps?) and I'll be happy as a clam.


Here is the difference between we Europeans and you Americans, we Europeans like these electrical gadgets. 
And we can wait to get a car custom made for us, not just pick one that is already made. 
It may take 2 to 6 months to get the car.
And we pay a lot more for them.
That's why we get all the options you don't.


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

merog said:


> Here is the difference between we Europeans and you Americans, we Europeans like these electrical gadgets.
> And we can wait to get a car custom made for us, not just pick one that is already made.
> It may take 2 to 6 months to get the car.
> And we pay a lot more for them.
> That's why we get all the options you don't.


You like the gadgets till they break. And electronics always breaks.

I would gladly wait to get the car I want and ordered by last A3.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

brookside said:


> The debut is a let-down...sort of like safe sex in that Audi took the feeling out of the car's design. It's been de-buffed and rounded and toned down from the concept in incremental ways to the point that it resembles the current A3 more than the Concept from which it's based.
> I know that this is the 3-door, not the sedan but my God the Concept was drop-dead perfect. Why, when they had a perfect template did they screw with it?
> One big tip off is in the press release that seems to go on and on about the interior and electronic goodies. Sorry- I'm not buying an i-Pad on 4 wheels. I want cutting edge exterior design with an engine that isn't an anemic gas saver- without busting the bank.
> Audi had (yeah-past tense) a chance to absolutely own this segment. Now it's just another version of Audi's bland look alike design plan.


+1.. Meh. looks too tall.


----------

